# Search crews rescue 3 lost San Jose bicyclists shivering near Saratoga



## petzi-baer (Sep 21, 2005)

http://www.mercurynews.com/saratoga/ci_17362176


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

They almost spent the night and snuggled to survive.

Sounds like a night ride on the trails.

fc


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

Glad they are safe. But between 3 people no one had a cell phone with GPS, or an actual GPS? Maybe they couldn't download the maps with spotty coverage. Make sure you download the maps so you can use it offline. 

I'm guessing they started around dusk when it was still somewhat warm. I made the mistake of heading out around 4pm the other day without arm warmers and no gloves at all, it was still warm outside. Got to Skyline around 7pm and froze my ass off. Screaming as I descended Kings I bet some residents thought I was getting eaten by an animal.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

This is why the MROSD doesn't allow night riding.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

I dont understand how that could happen up there?? Sounds like they were riding The Gap? Either way.......thanks for ruining it for the rest of us so we cant ride at night.....goofballs.


----------

